# Lost...and Found



## mrblanche (Feb 2, 2011)

*LOST...AND FOUND*

Dear God...
Or Allah...
Or Bast...

Or Whoever answers
The prayers of kittens.

Please help me.
It's a big, cold world,
And I'm a tiny, cold kitten,
Hiding here, under the bush.

<_I hear you, little one_.>

What did we do wrong?
Why did they throw us out
Of the warm house
Where Mama is?

They put all six of us
Out here, alone.
We huddled together
All night, in the cold.
But my brothers and sisters
Have all stopped moving.
It's getting very cold here,
And the rain is soaking me.
I don't know how to find food,
And I'm so tired.

<_Your brothers and sisters
Have gone to a good place_.>

Please help me!  
Will I go there, too?

<_Not now, not yet.
Cry out, little one_.>

Help me!  Help me!
Here!  Under this bush!
I'm hungry! I'm cold!

<_Louder, child_.>

HELP ME!  SOMEONE!
ANYONE!  I'M LOST!
DON'T LEAVE ME HERE!
I WANT TO LIVE!

<_Look in front of you_.>

I see big shoes!

<_I put them on the path to you_.>

I see a face!

<_I turned it toward you_.>

Ah, warm hands have picked me up!

<_They know kittens well.
They needed a new little one,
Like you,
To fill a hole in their heart,
And an empty place in their home_.>

They have put me in their coat.
I will love them.
My purr will warm us both!

<_Farewell, child.
Your prayer,
And theirs,
Was heard_.>


--Mike Blanche


----------



## shadows (Feb 3, 2011)

Awww, glad this poem had a happy ending, poor little kittens.  You could probably lose the last verse.  It tells what you have shown already.  Trust the reader to see this in those words rather than underline it.


----------



## Farleyv (Feb 3, 2011)

I was able to visualize this very well.  I like the discussion between God and a small kitten.   Although it starts out on a sad note, it ends up hopeful.  It's a nice work, Mike.


----------



## catbehaviors (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful poem, Mike.  I love how everything fell into place for the kitten.  Keep posting your work!


----------



## SvirVolgate (Feb 4, 2011)

This is really well done! Keep it up!


----------



## mrblanche (Mar 6, 2011)

I think the last verse could be seen as superfluous, except that it points out that "the gods" were working both sides of the equation.


----------

